
How to optimize an economy with linear programming - mattkwan
https://medium.com/@matti.kwan/communism-2-0-94904d934df9#.3ocvl3qcc
======
pablovidal85
Perhaps is just me, but I don't think the points in the list of "unsolved
capitalism problems" are that hard to solve. Going quickly over them one by
one:

Those unable to work are destitute -> People help each other naturally, if a
family or a friend has problems you help him/her. There's always something
useful anybody can do, it needs not to be a physical task nor require top-tier
cognitive skills.

No public goods. No legal system, police, defence, education, or roads. ->
"Public" property is just collective private property, we can still have those
by associating with peers we choose, also known as voluntarism.

Over-exploitation of shared resources. -> If there are no public goods then
there are no shared resources but ignoring that line of reasoning, everything
should have a human owner, just to protect it from other humans. Autonomous
machines also may own and protect places that are uninteresting for humans.

Cartels and monopolies lead to inefficient resource allocation. -> Cartels and
monopolies can't survive consumer association and boycott, if they do, then
prices must be fair again.

Information asymmetry leads to inefficient resource allocation, e.g. over-
priced goods sold to unsophisticated buyers. -> Can be solved with better,
freer education and software (electronic personal assistants).

Significant resources allocated to sales and advertising. -> Augmented reality
ad-blockers could probably solve this once and for all.

Ownership of intellectual property restricts use of best-practice processes.
-> If there's no global enforcement, then virtually there's no such thing as
intellectual property.

